# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  αποπροσωποποιηση!

## Ιωαννα!

Γεια σας παιδια! Γραφω θεμα με την αποπροσωποποιηση γιατι με εχει τρομαξει πολύ.. Η μονη λεξη που μπορω
να σκεφτω είναι τρομακτικο και τερμα ανησυχητικο..! Γενικα ολο αυτόν τον χρονο που βιωνω το πρόβλημα μου και
το αγχος μπορει να το παθαινα πολύ παροδικα και κρατουσε σχεδόν λεπτα.. Αλλα τωρα υποφερω εδώ και σχεδόν 2 βδομάδες
από τοτε που αρχισαν οι πανελλήνιες..με αφηνε για καποιες μερες αλλα ξαναερχοταν και ερχεται.. εχω και τωρα..!
Είναι τοσο περιεργο.. νομιζω μονο οποιος το εχει ζησει μπορει να το καταλαβει.. Ωρες ωρες φοβάμαι τοσο πολύ που
νομιζω ότι θα τρελαθώ μεχρι και ότι θα πεθανω.. Κινουμαι μηχανικα, δεν ξερω τι κανω, λεω κατι και μετα μπορει να το
σκέφτομαι.. Καθομαι με τους φιλους μου και κοιταω το πατωμα για να δω αν στέκομαι, αν ζω..!!
Δεν ξερω ποια είμαι απλα.. Κοιτιέμαι στον καθρεφτη για να το επιβεβαιωσω στον εαυτο μου.. Είναι σαν όλα τα ερεθισματα
που δεχομαι να είναι ξενα, κυριως από τον εαυτο μου.. Πιστευα ότι μολις τελειωσουν οι πανελλήνιες, επειδή με αγχωσαν πολύ,
λογω της κοινωνικης φοβιας μου περισσοτερο.θα περνουσε ή εστω θα ενιωθα καλυτερα, αν και εχω και τις ενδοσχολικες εξετασεις
που είναι ακομη μια γυρα από ολο αυτό που περασα στις πανελλήνιες,.. αλλα αυτό συνεχιζει.. Ειμαι απεγνωσμενη και φοβισμενη..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ειναι απλο νομιζω οσο βλεπεις κατι να μη παει καλα στο σωμα σου σημαινει οτι κατι δε θελεις να κανεις

----------


## fragile

κουκλιτσα μου γιατι δεν μιλας στους γονεις σου να σου δωσουν χρηματα να πας σε καποιον ειδικο?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> κουκλιτσα μου γιατι δεν μιλας στους γονεις σου να σου δωσουν χρηματα να πας σε καποιον ειδικο?


 εγω πιστευω οτι δεν αξιζει κανεις για τιποτα να βαλει πανω απο την υγεια του οτιδηποτε γιατι χωρις υγεια δεν εχει νοημα τιποτα κανω λαθος?

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> ειναι απλο νομιζω οσο βλεπεις κατι να μη παει καλα στο σωμα σου σημαινει οτι κατι δε θελεις να κανεις


Κατι τετοιο μαλλον συμβαινει.. τι κανεις όμως.. κανεις δεν ξερει..!

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> κουκλιτσα μου γιατι δεν μιλας στους γονεις σου να σου δωσουν χρηματα να πας σε καποιον ειδικο?


Ξερεις ποσο το θελω; Αλλα οι γονεις μου δεν το ξερουν και δυσκολεύομαι πολύ να τους το πω..
Δεν είναι τοσο απλο.. φοβάμαι, ντρεπομαι.. δεν μπορω να τους μιλησω..!

----------


## thura7

Να μην ντρεπεσαι!!δεν ειναι ντροπη! Στο 2014 ζουμε. Να μιλησεις στη μητερα σου. Θα δεις ποσο ξελαφρωμενη θα νιωσεις..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Κατι τετοιο μαλλον συμβαινει.. τι κανεις όμως.. κανεις δεν ξερει..!


 τοτε ειναι πολυ απλο οταν βλεπεις οτι εχεις φτασει στα ορια σου λες δε @@@@@@@@@ οσα πανε κ οσα ερθουν 

τωρα..

κοινωνικη φοβια ειχα κ γω αλλα εκανα αυτο που φοβομουν μεχρι να μου περασει τοσο απλα...

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> Να μην ντρεπεσαι!!δεν ειναι ντροπη! Στο 2014 ζουμε. Να μιλησεις στη μητερα σου. Θα δεις ποσο ξελαφρωμενη θα νιωσεις..


Είναι περιεγο.. Δεν είναι το στυλ μου, δεν ξερω πως να το πω.. Ντρεπομαι να μιλαω
για τετοια πραγματα, ντρεπομαι να λεω απλα πραγματα καμια φορα.. Δεν θα ξερω πως
να το χειριστω με τη μαμα μου...

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> τοτε ειναι πολυ απλο οταν βλεπεις οτι εχεις φτασει στα ορια σου λες δε @@@@@@@@@ οσα πανε κ οσα ερθουν 
> 
> τωρα..
> 
> κοινωνικη φοβια ειχα κ γω αλλα εκανα αυτο που φοβομουν μεχρι να μου περασει τοσο απλα...



Δεν νομιζω ότι παει ετσι ακριβως..
Το εχω ψιλοπροσπαθησει και με αυτόν τον τροπο αλλα
δεν ειδα να βγαινει πουθενα..

----------


## thura7

> Είναι περιεγο.. Δεν είναι το στυλ μου, δεν ξερω πως να το πω.. Ντρεπομαι να μιλαω
> για τετοια πραγματα, ντρεπομαι να λεω απλα πραγματα καμια φορα.. Δεν θα ξερω πως
> να το χειριστω με τη μαμα μου...


Καταλαβαινω τη θεση σου. Και εγω ειχα βρεθει σ αυτη τη θεση αλλα τολμησα και μιλησα στη μανα μου και τελικα μου εκανε καλο. Ξεκινησα ψυχοθεραπειεσ τοτε και ολα καλα. Τολμησε το δε θα χασεις. Εκτοσ και αν η μαμα σου ειναι λιγο πωσ να το πω?? Στενομυαλη? Καπως ετσι.

----------


## στελιος66

Ιωαννα καλησπερα και απο'μενα.Αν κοιταξεις και τα προσφατα αλλα και παλαιοτερα ποστ μου,θα δεις πολλα για το θεμα της αποπροσωποποιησης. Εγω το εχω εδω και 3 μηνες τωρα.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι τον τελευταιο μηνα εχει καπως υποχωρησει αλλα δεν εξαφανιστηκε τελειως.Ειναι οντως κατι τρομακτικο,αλλα εντελως ακινδυνο αυτο να το ξερεις.Ειναι απλα εξαιρετικα ενοχλητικο. Οσο το σκεφτεσαι και το φοβασαι θα επιμενει. Μολις το απομυθοποιησεις και σταματησεις να το σκεφτεσαι θα το στειλεις σπιτι του!! Αλλη ιδιαιτερη συνταγη δεν υπαρχει νομιζω και φυσικα εννοειται οτι ολα οφειλονται στο αγχος σου. Οταν αυτο επανελθει στα φυσιολογικα του επιπεδα θα υποχωρησει και η αποπροσωποποιηση.Να ξερεις οτι αυτα τα δυο πανε πακετο.Λογω της ηλικιας σου θα σου προτεινα να μην παρεις φαρμακα.Προσπαθησε πρωτα ν το παλεψεις πιο εναλλακτικα. Μπορεις να παρεις ηρεμιστικα βοτανα για παραδειγμα,να μην καθεσαι πολλες ωρες μεσα, να αρχισεις καποιο ειδος ασκησης και να προσεχεις την διατροφη σου.Καποιο πολυβιταμινουχο σκευασμα καλο θα σου εκανε.Επισης αν νιωθεις καταθλιψη θα σε βοηθησει πολυ ενα συμπληρωμα ω3,αλλα αυτα που εχουν τον τυπο ΕΡΑ.Κανε λιγο υπομονη,θα κανει τον κυκλο του και θα φυγει,να εισαι σιγουρη γι'αυτο.Οτι θελεις στην διαθεση σου Ιωαννα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Δεν νομιζω ότι παει ετσι ακριβως..
> Το εχω ψιλοπροσπαθησει και με αυτόν τον τροπο αλλα
> δεν ειδα να βγαινει πουθενα..


 ισως ειδες οτι δεν εβγαινε πουθενα επιδη χρειαζοταν περισσοτερο πιστη στον εαυτο σου πχ αν πιστευεις κατι εισαι πολυ κοντα στο να το πραγματοποιησεις πχ καπιες φορες βοηθα καπως να "βιδωνεις" στο μυαλο σου μια φραση πχ *θα τα καταφερω θα το ξεπερασω θα το νικησω* κ να κολας εκει με οσο περισσοτερο πεισμα μπορεις  το πεισμα στη ζωη ειναι απαραιτητο για να φερεις το επιθυμιτο αποτελεσμα οταν πεισμοσεις μπορεις να κανεις τα αδυνατα δυνατα μονο  με τη δυναμη της θελησης ... αλλοστε αν δεν επιμινεις σε κατι πως θα το ξεπερασεις οταν ολα χρειαζονται προσπαθεια κ αγονα? χωρις επιμονη μπορει κανεις να ξεπερασει κατι?

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> ισως ειδες οτι δεν εβγαινε πουθενα επιδη χρειαζοταν περισσοτερο πιστη στον εαυτο σου πχ αν πιστευεις κατι εισαι πολυ κοντα στο να το πραγματοποιησεις πχ καπιες φορες βοηθα καπως να "βιδωνεις" στο μυαλο σου μια φραση πχ *θα τα καταφερω θα το ξεπερασω θα το νικησω* κ να κολας εκει με οσο περισσοτερο πεισμα μπορεις  το πεισμα στη ζωη ειναι απαραιτητο για να φερεις το επιθυμιτο αποτελεσμα οταν πεισμοσεις μπορεις να κανεις τα αδυνατα δυνατα μονο  με τη δυναμη της θελησης ... αλλοστε αν δεν επιμινεις σε κατι πως θα το ξεπερασεις οταν ολα χρειαζονται προσπαθεια κ αγονα? χωρις επιμονη μπορει κανεις να ξεπερασει κατι?


Eτσι είναι όπως το ειπες..θελει επιμονη,υπομονη και δυναμη..
Αλλα καμια φορα νιώθεις λειψος από όλα αυτά..
Είναι δυσκολο λιγο..

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> Ιωαννα καλησπερα και απο'μενα.Αν κοιταξεις και τα προσφατα αλλα και παλαιοτερα ποστ μου,θα δεις πολλα για το θεμα της αποπροσωποποιησης. Εγω το εχω εδω και 3 μηνες τωρα.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι τον τελευταιο μηνα εχει καπως υποχωρησει αλλα δεν εξαφανιστηκε τελειως.Ειναι οντως κατι τρομακτικο,αλλα εντελως ακινδυνο αυτο να το ξερεις.Ειναι απλα εξαιρετικα ενοχλητικο. Οσο το σκεφτεσαι και το φοβασαι θα επιμενει. Μολις το απομυθοποιησεις και σταματησεις να το σκεφτεσαι θα το στειλεις σπιτι του!! Αλλη ιδιαιτερη συνταγη δεν υπαρχει νομιζω και φυσικα εννοειται οτι ολα οφειλονται στο αγχος σου. Οταν αυτο επανελθει στα φυσιολογικα του επιπεδα θα υποχωρησει και η αποπροσωποποιηση.Να ξερεις οτι αυτα τα δυο πανε πακετο.Λογω της ηλικιας σου θα σου προτεινα να μην παρεις φαρμακα.Προσπαθησε πρωτα ν το παλεψεις πιο εναλλακτικα. Μπορεις να παρεις ηρεμιστικα βοτανα για παραδειγμα,να μην καθεσαι πολλες ωρες μεσα, να αρχισεις καποιο ειδος ασκησης και να προσεχεις την διατροφη σου.Καποιο πολυβιταμινουχο σκευασμα καλο θα σου εκανε.Επισης αν νιωθεις καταθλιψη θα σε βοηθησει πολυ ενα συμπληρωμα ω3,αλλα αυτα που εχουν τον τυπο ΕΡΑ.Κανε λιγο υπομονη,θα κανει τον κυκλο του και θα φυγει,να εισαι σιγουρη γι'αυτο.Οτι θελεις στην διαθεση σου Ιωαννα.



Σε ευχαριστω πολύ..!

Η αληθεια είναι πως ουτε ορεξη για να βγω εξω εχω, ουτε να ασκηθω, ουτε τιποτα..!
Ελπιζω στο να περασει ολη αυτή η πειροδος του πολύ αγχους για να μπορεσω να λειτουργησω με καποιο τροπο,
γιατι τωρα εχω υιοθετησει μονο παθητικη σταση.. Φφφ...!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Eτσι είναι όπως το ειπες..θελει επιμονη,υπομονη και δυναμη..
> Αλλα καμια φορα νιώθεις λειψος από όλα αυτά..
> Είναι δυσκολο λιγο..


 οταν βλεπεις οτι κατι σου λειπει (σε ολους μπορει να συμβει αυτο κ σε μενα εχει συμβει πολες φορες) αυτο σημαινει οτι πρεπει να ακουσεις καπιον αλλο που ειναι σε καλυτερη φορμα.. κ εγω πχ οταν ειμουν αμιλιτος καθησα σε μια διπλα που μιλαγε συνεχεια για να μαθω κ γω τη τεχνη.. στα παντα συμβαινει αυτο... ειναι ο πιο ευκολος τροπος να βελτιωσει κανεις τη θεση του.

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> οταν βλεπεις οτι κατι σου λειπει (σε ολους μπορει να συμβει αυτο κ σε μενα εχει συμβει πολες φορες) αυτο σημαινει οτι πρεπει να ακουσεις καπιον αλλο που ειναι σε καλυτερη φορμα.. κ εγω πχ οταν ειμουν αμιλιτος καθησα σε μια διπλα που μιλαγε συνεχεια για να μαθω κ γω τη τεχνη.. στα παντα συμβαινει αυτο... ειναι ο πιο ευκολος τροπος να βελτιωσει κανεις τη θεση του.


Ναι αυτο μπορει και να ισχυει.. αλλα παρατηρω ότι εμενα με ''ριχνει'' λιγο..
Δηλαδη το να βλεπω τους αλλους να κανουν ή να λενε οτιδήποτε που εγω δεν
μπορω, μερικες φορες με κανει να νιωθω ασχημα και ''κατωτερα''...αντι να με βοηθησει..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μπα οχιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι! ολοι οι ανθρωποι καπια στιγμη ερχετε η ωρα που θα χρειαστει να ακουσουν καπιον ακομα κ αν ειναι πυρινικη φυσικοι εγω ηξερα γνωστη μου που ηταν διανυα στους υπολογιστες κ ολο τη συμβουλευα σε αλλα θεματα

----------


## anxious4ever

αχ αυτη η αποπροσωποποιηση!! αχ κοπελα μου!
τι εχω τραβηξει με αυτο.ο στελιος παραπανω που σου γραφει τα ξερει.κ οι δυο μας τα εχουμε παθει κ αλλοι φυσικα εδω μεσα κ εκτος.
ειναι μεγαλη φρικη.ομως ευτυχως τα καλα νεα ειναι οτι περναει μαζι με το αγχος.οταν φυγει το αγχος περναει κ αυτο.
απλα κανε υπομονη.κ σιγουρα ζητα βοηθεια απο μαμα σου.
μη διασταζεις.ο τολμων νικα.δεν νομιζω οτι αν πεις στην μαμα σου οτι υποφερεις να το αφησει να περασει ετσι.ποια μανα αφηνει το παιδι της οταν εκεινο τις εκμυστηρευεται κατι τοσο σημαντικο?
εγω το ειχα για 1 μηνα ..τωρα μου περασε.ευτυχως.εγω φαντασου πλεον οταν αγχωνομαι δεν κανω κριση πανικου..κανω σκετη αποπροσωποποιηση συνεχομενη ολο το 24ωρο μαζι με καταθλιψη/πλεον δεν το φοβαμαι.ξερω τι ειναι.το εχω παθει 4 φορες στη ζωη μου.τα παιδια που σου απαντανε τα ξερουν τα δικα μου.κουραγιο κ μιλα!!

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> αχ αυτη η αποπροσωποποιηση!! αχ κοπελα μου!
> τι εχω τραβηξει με αυτο.ο στελιος παραπανω που σου γραφει τα ξερει.κ οι δυο μας τα εχουμε παθει κ αλλοι φυσικα εδω μεσα κ εκτος.
> ειναι μεγαλη φρικη.ομως ευτυχως τα καλα νεα ειναι οτι περναει μαζι με το αγχος.οταν φυγει το αγχος περναει κ αυτο.
> απλα κανε υπομονη.κ σιγουρα ζητα βοηθεια απο μαμα σου.
> μη διασταζεις.ο τολμων νικα.δεν νομιζω οτι αν πεις στην μαμα σου οτι υποφερεις να το αφησει να περασει ετσι.ποια μανα αφηνει το παιδι της οταν εκεινο τις εκμυστηρευεται κατι τοσο σημαντικο?
> εγω το ειχα για 1 μηνα ..τωρα μου περασε.ευτυχως.εγω φαντασου πλεον οταν αγχωνομαι δεν κανω κριση πανικου..κανω σκετη αποπροσωποποιηση συνεχομενη ολο το 24ωρο μαζι με καταθλιψη/πλεον δεν το φοβαμαι.ξερω τι ειναι.το εχω παθει 4 φορες στη ζωη μου.τα παιδια που σου απαντανε τα ξερουν τα δικα μου.κουραγιο κ μιλα!!


Σ ευχαριστω επισης..!
Παιδια η μαμα μου σιγουρα θα με βοηθησει,δεν ξερω με 
ποιον τροπο αλλα εγω απλα κωλωνω να μιλησω!!!!
Δεν είναι τοσο απλο.. Είναι σαν να πρεπει να πω κατι τοσο σημαντικο που απλα φοβάμαι..

Παντως ελπιζω και γω να περασει μαζι με το αγχος, αν και πλεον είναι μονιμο
παιζει απλα να με αγχωνουν τα παντα, δεν ξερω...
Εκει που εβρισκα ησυχια και στον υπνο μου τωρα και εκει μετρια...

Επισης και εγω δεν κανω κρισης πανικου αλλα αποπροσωποποιηση..είναι καλο αυτό υποτίθεται;;!

----------


## Gandalf32

Ιωαννα ειναι απιστευτο το ποσο ταυτιζομαι με τα συμπτωματα που περιγραφεις. Και εγω τα ιδια περασα αλλα με περισσοτερο αποπραγματοποιηση δλδ δεν καταλαβαινα τι μου γινεται με λιγα λογια, εμοιαζε σαν να βλεπω τη ζωη μου απο μια τηλεοραση και οχι να τη ζω ο ιδιος.. Τελος παντων πως εγραψες, πηγαν ολα καλα?

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> Ιωαννα ειναι απιστευτο το ποσο ταυτιζομαι με τα συμπτωματα που περιγραφεις. Και εγω τα ιδια περασα αλλα με περισσοτερο αποπραγματοποιηση δλδ δεν καταλαβαινα τι μου γινεται με λιγα λογια, εμοιαζε σαν να βλεπω τη ζωη μου απο μια τηλεοραση και οχι να τη ζω ο ιδιος.. Τελος παντων πως εγραψες, πηγαν ολα καλα?


Και γω ταινια νομιζω βλεπω περισσοτερο παρα ζω.. Τι να πω..!

Ε δεν εγραψα πολύ καλα ..αλλα ειχα τοσο αγχος με το να εμφανίζομαι στο σχολειο
και εχω, τωρα που ακολοθουν οι ενδοσχολικες, που μου είναι λιγο δυσκολο να σκεφτω 
τα μαθηματα.. Ακομη, μου είναι δυσκολο να σεκφτω ότι άλλη μια βδομαδα θα την περασω ετσι.. 
Αγχος, φοβος και αποπροσωποποιηση.. Και φυσικα αυτό είναι μονο για τις εξετασεις..
Μετα που θα αρχισουν και οι βολτες του καλοκαιριου, που δεν θα μπορω παντα να βρισκω
δικαιολογιες να δω τι θα κανω.... Φφφφ!

----------


## Gandalf32

> Και γω ταινια νομιζω βλεπω περισσοτερο παρα ζω.. Τι να πω..!
> 
> Μετα που θα αρχισουν και οι βολτες του καλοκαιριου, που δεν θα μπορω παντα να βρισκω
> δικαιολογιες να δω τι θα κανω.... Φφφφ!


θες να πεις οτι ολο αυτο το αγχος και η αοπροσωποιηση που φερνει θα υπαρχει και μετα τις εξετασεις??

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> θες να πεις οτι ολο αυτο το αγχος και η αοπροσωποιηση που φερνει θα υπαρχει και μετα τις εξετασεις??


Δεν μπορω να ξερω αλλα ετσι πιστευω.. γιατι οι καταστασεις που με αγχωνουν είναι η κοινωνικη φοβια
και γενικα το να βγαινω εξω, η μοναξια που νιωθω.. οποτε όλα αυτά δεν νομιζω να φυγουν μετα τις εξετασεις
οποτε το κοβω να συνεχισει...

----------


## anxious4ever

Η αποπροσωποποιηση ειναι το πιο συνηθες συμπτωμα του στρες.μπορει να εχεις σκετο αυτο ή μπορει να συνυπαρχει με κρισεις πανικου.
καλυτερα να εχεις σκετο αυτο πιστευω παρα ΚΑΙ κρισεις πανικου.
σε οσους γιατρους το εχω πει μου χουν πει οτι ειναι συνηθες συμπτωμα κ δεν του δινουν κ ιδιαιτερη σημασια , παντα μου ελεγαν "ναι ναι..οκ νταξει αυτο ειναι ενα συμπτωμα δεν ειναι τοσο σημαντικο.σιγουρα ειναι ενοχλητικο συμπτωμα αλλα δεν ειναι κατι που πρεπει να σταθουμε"..
σαν να μην του εδιναν κ τοση σημασια οσο εμεις δινουμε.
απο την εμπειρια μου καταλαβα οτι συνυπαρχει με το στρες.μολις μου φευγει το στρες φευγει κ αυτο.
πλεον να σου πω την αληθεια δεν το φοβαμαι τοσο.απλα με ενοχλει...τιποτα αλλο, με ενοχλουσε που τιποτα δεν το εβλεπα τοσο οικειο οσο πριν.το σπιτι μου , την γραφειο μου, ολη μου την ζωη..σαν να ειμαι ξενη.ενα πραμα.ενα περιεργο συναισθημα.το οποιο δνε μπορουσα να το εκφρασω με λογια στους αλλους.
οταν το πρωτοεπαθα ετρεξα στον ψυχιατρο φοβουμενη οτι εχω παθει ψυχωση.του λεω "τρελλαθηκα,εχω ψυχωση, εκει που ετρεμα ξαφνικα σταματησα να τρεμω.. κ σταματησα να νιωθω, μεσα σε 1 δευτερολεπτο,αρχισα να μην αισθανομαι κ να νιωθω ανεκφραστη, το σπιτι μου απομακρυνθηκε κατι εγινε σαν να αποκοπηκα απο το περιβαλλον. σιγουρα εχω ψυχωση δεσε με! δωσε μου φαρμακα"..βαζει τα γελια λοιπον κ μου λεει ηρεμα "αν ειχες ψυχωση δεν θα το ελεγες εσυ αλλα οι αλλοι, χαλαρωσε , αυτο που επαθες ειναι αποπροσωποποιηση απο το πολυ στρες " κ του λεω "αποπρο ..τι?? ειναι σοβαρο γιατρε μου?" κ μου λεει "οχι βεβαια, ειναι συνηθισμενο απλα θελει τον χρονο του τωρα, θα το δουλεψουμε μην ανησυχεις" κ εφυγα, με το που πηγα σπιτι το εβαλα στο google κ εβγαλε απειρες δημοσιευσεις..διαβασα γι αυτο κ βασικα ενιωθα κ οτι μονο εγω στον κοσμο μπορει να το εχω εκεινη τη στιγμη..ημουν τοτε 26 χρονων(τωρα ειμαι 35)..δνε το ειπα πουθενα.ντρεπομουν..τα βραδυα εβλεπα πιο εντονα τα φωτα του δρομου,ενιωθα πολλες φορες να κινουμαι μηχανικα στον χωρο..τον επαιρνα τηλ κ μου ελεγε "υπομονη, κανε υπομονη" εκανα υπομονη λοιπον ..μου κρατησε 6 μηνες συνεχομενα..μετα σιγα σιγα χαθηκε κ αυτο μαζι με το στρες.τοτε δεν πηρα καποιο αντικαταθλιπτικο.
τωρα το ξαναπαθα τον απριλη για 1 μηνα κ περασε πιο γρηγορα επειδη ξεκινησα αντικαταθλιπτικο κ παω καλα.
οταν το εκμυστηρευτηκα σε μια φιλη μου που κ αυτη εχει χρονιο στρες μου ειπε "ρε δε το πσιτευω κ ντρεπομουν να σου πω γι αυτο! το παθαινω κ γω οποτε εχω στρες ! τι φρικη"
κ κει λεω κοιτα να δεις οτι καποιοι μπορει να υποφερουν απο αυτο κ απλα δνε το λενε.μερικοι μαλιστα δεν ξερουν καν πως λεγεται..
ο ψυχοθεραπευτης μου τοτε μου εξηγησε οτι κλεινει ο εγκεφαλος καποια συναισθηματα για να αμυνθει.ειναι μια αμυνα στο τρες, επειδη ταλαιπωτειται κ γι αυτον τον λογο κλεινουν τα κεντρα που ευθυνονται για το συναισθημα κ την αντιληψη του περιβαλλοντος κ μαλιστα μου ειχε πει να σεβαστω την λειτουργια αυτη κ να κανω υπομονη.

----------


## Gandalf32

> Δεν μπορω να ξερω αλλα ετσι πιστευω.. γιατι οι καταστασεις που με αγχωνουν είναι η κοινωνικη φοβια
> και γενικα το να βγαινω εξω, η μοναξια που νιωθω.. οποτε όλα αυτά δεν νομιζω να φυγουν μετα τις εξετασεις
> οποτε το κοβω να συνεχισει...


Τότε σοβαρέβουν λίγο τα πράγματα... Γενικά βγαίνεις έξω με παρέες τλπ.. Έχεις κάνει σχέδια για το καλοκαίρι?? Μπορεί όταν τελειώσεις και τις ενδοσχολικες και βγουν και τα αποτελέσματα να χαλαρώσεις αρκετά..

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Τι ειναι αποπροσωποποιηση?

----------


## anxious4ever

βαλε google να δεις.οταν νιωθεις σα μηχανη χωρις συναισθημα κ τον χωρο μη οικειο κ ξενο.

----------


## Touch_The_Sky

Σε ευχαριστω

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> Η αποπροσωποποιηση ειναι το πιο συνηθες συμπτωμα του στρες.μπορει να εχεις σκετο αυτο ή μπορει να συνυπαρχει με κρισεις πανικου.
> καλυτερα να εχεις σκετο αυτο πιστευω παρα ΚΑΙ κρισεις πανικου.
> σε οσους γιατρους το εχω πει μου χουν πει οτι ειναι συνηθες συμπτωμα κ δεν του δινουν κ ιδιαιτερη σημασια , παντα μου ελεγαν "ναι ναι..οκ νταξει αυτο ειναι ενα συμπτωμα δεν ειναι τοσο σημαντικο.σιγουρα ειναι ενοχλητικο συμπτωμα αλλα δεν ειναι κατι που πρεπει να σταθουμε"..
> σαν να μην του εδιναν κ τοση σημασια οσο εμεις δινουμε.
> απο την εμπειρια μου καταλαβα οτι συνυπαρχει με το στρες.μολις μου φευγει το στρες φευγει κ αυτο.
> πλεον να σου πω την αληθεια δεν το φοβαμαι τοσο.απλα με ενοχλει...τιποτα αλλο, με ενοχλουσε που τιποτα δεν το εβλεπα τοσο οικειο οσο πριν.το σπιτι μου , την γραφειο μου, ολη μου την ζωη..σαν να ειμαι ξενη.ενα πραμα.ενα περιεργο συναισθημα.το οποιο δνε μπορουσα να το εκφρασω με λογια στους αλλους.
> οταν το πρωτοεπαθα ετρεξα στον ψυχιατρο φοβουμενη οτι εχω παθει ψυχωση.του λεω "τρελλαθηκα,εχω ψυχωση, εκει που ετρεμα ξαφνικα σταματησα να τρεμω.. κ σταματησα να νιωθω, μεσα σε 1 δευτερολεπτο,αρχισα να μην αισθανομαι κ να νιωθω ανεκφραστη, το σπιτι μου απομακρυνθηκε κατι εγινε σαν να αποκοπηκα απο το περιβαλλον. σιγουρα εχω ψυχωση δεσε με! δωσε μου φαρμακα"..βαζει τα γελια λοιπον κ μου λεει ηρεμα "αν ειχες ψυχωση δεν θα το ελεγες εσυ αλλα οι αλλοι, χαλαρωσε , αυτο που επαθες ειναι αποπροσωποποιηση απο το πολυ στρες " κ του λεω "αποπρο ..τι?? ειναι σοβαρο γιατρε μου?" κ μου λεει "οχι βεβαια, ειναι συνηθισμενο απλα θελει τον χρονο του τωρα, θα το δουλεψουμε μην ανησυχεις" κ εφυγα, με το που πηγα σπιτι το εβαλα στο google κ εβγαλε απειρες δημοσιευσεις..διαβασα γι αυτο κ βασικα ενιωθα κ οτι μονο εγω στον κοσμο μπορει να το εχω εκεινη τη στιγμη..ημουν τοτε 26 χρονων(τωρα ειμαι 35)..δνε το ειπα πουθενα.ντρεπομουν..τα βραδυα εβλεπα πιο εντονα τα φωτα του δρομου,ενιωθα πολλες φορες να κινουμαι μηχανικα στον χωρο..τον επαιρνα τηλ κ μου ελεγε "υπομονη, κανε υπομονη" εκανα υπομονη λοιπον ..μου κρατησε 6 μηνες συνεχομενα..μετα σιγα σιγα χαθηκε κ αυτο μαζι με το στρες.τοτε δεν πηρα καποιο αντικαταθλιπτικο.
> τωρα το ξαναπαθα τον απριλη για 1 μηνα κ περασε πιο γρηγορα επειδη ξεκινησα αντικαταθλιπτικο κ παω καλα.
> οταν το εκμυστηρευτηκα σε μια φιλη μου που κ αυτη εχει χρονιο στρες μου ειπε "ρε δε το πσιτευω κ ντρεπομουν να σου πω γι αυτο! το παθαινω κ γω οποτε εχω στρες ! τι φρικη"
> ...


Αρα μονο υπομονη το ξερω..!

Αλλα όταν βρισκομαι μαζι με αλλους με τρομαζει τοσο πολύ.. 
Και επισης ασε που νομιζω ότι εχω περασει στο άλλο επιπεδο..!
Μου τυχαινει να κοιτιέμαι στον καθρεφτη ή να βλεπω φωτογραφιες μου
και να μην με αναγνωρίζω.. Αυτό παλι μεσα στην αποπροσωποποιηση είναι;
Γιατι είναι απλα ΤΡΟΜΑΚΤΙΚΟ!!!

Παντως, ευχομαι σε ολους, και σε σενα, και σε μενα που περνανε αυτό το
πρόβλημα να τους φυγει γρηγορα και να επανελθουν στην πραγματικοτητα..
Μα τι κανεις; Πως ζεις τελος παντων..!

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> Τότε σοβαρέβουν λίγο τα πράγματα... Γενικά βγαίνεις έξω με παρέες τλπ.. Έχεις κάνει σχέδια για το καλοκαίρι?? Μπορεί όταν τελειώσεις και τις ενδοσχολικες και βγουν και τα αποτελέσματα να χαλαρώσεις αρκετά..


Είναι πολύ περιεγο να σου απαντησω..
Οι φιλοι μου λενε διαφορα για 3ημερα, για θαλασσα
και τετοια και εγω δεν ξερω τι θεση να παρω.. δεν ξερω καν 
αν θελω να παω και απλα όταν με ρωτάνε λεω θα δουμε..

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δν νιωθω τους φιλους μου δικους μου
και νιωθω μοναξια, οποτε δεν ξερω αν θελω να κανω πραγματα μαζι
τους μεσα στο καλοκαιρι.. από την άλλη με κραταει το γεγονος ότι δεν 
μπορω να την βγαλω μονη μου.. Κανεις δεν καταλαβαινει...

----------


## alexia888girl1

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι. Συμπτώματα της αποπροσωποποίησης είναι πχ να κοιτάζεις τον εαυτό σου στο καθρέφτη και να λες ποια είμαι τι κάνω να μην τον αναγνωρίζεις γενικότερα γιατί εγώ δεν έχω κλείσει ακόμα τα δεκατέσσερα και νιώθω αυτό το συναίσθημα εδώ και 1.5 μήνα δεν έχω μιλήσει σε κανένα για αυτό ούτε σε γονείς ούτε σε κανένα έχω πάψει να νιώθω αγάπη και όλ. αυτά και δεν είμαι καν 14 είχα σκεφτεί ότι μπορεί να πασχω από σχιζοφρενεια διότι το συναίσθημα είναι επίπεδο ένας σχιζοφρενης παραδέχεται ότι είναι σχιζοφρενης γιατί μου συμβαίνει αυτό γιατί γιατί δεν είμαι ούτε δεκατέσσερα ουτε

----------


## anxious4ever

Alexia..αν ειχες σχιζοφρενεια μαλλον θα το ελεγαν οι γυρω σου κ οχι εσυ.
ναι ετσι νιωθει καποιος που εχει αποπραγματοποιηση..εχεις στρες εντονο για κατι?
καλο θα ηταν να μιλησεις στους δικους σου..μη το αγνοεις.μιλα κ μη φοβασαι.
δεν ειναι ντροπη..πολλοι εδω μεσα εχουμε περασει ολα αυτα κ σε τρυφερη ηλικια.
κ γω στα 17 μου τα επαθα ολα αυτα κ για 2 μηνες δε μιλαγα στην μαμα μου μεχρι που καποια στιμγη επαθα μια βαρβατη κριση πανικου μπροστα της κ δεν χρειαστηκε να μιλησω .....κ ομως οι γονεις μου ηταν αυτοι που με βοηθησαν μεχρι τωρα!!! κ τωα ειμαι 35! μιλα μη το αφηνεις.

----------


## Anakin

Με ψιλοεπιανε κι εμενα αποπρωσοποιηση και ηταν απαισιο!Για να φυγει πρεπει να κανεις σαν να μην υπαρχει βεβαια ευκολο στα λογια!

----------


## mariosss

τελικα ιωαννα τι εγινε με την αποπροσωποποιηση? την ξεπερασες γιατι εχουν περασει αρκετει μηνες...

----------


## 66psy

> Γεια σας παιδια! Γραφω θεμα με την αποπροσωποποιηση γιατι με εχει τρομαξει πολύ.. Η μονη λεξη που μπορω
> να σκεφτω είναι τρομακτικο και τερμα ανησυχητικο..! Γενικα ολο αυτόν τον χρονο που βιωνω το πρόβλημα μου και
> το αγχος μπορει να το παθαινα πολύ παροδικα και κρατουσε σχεδόν λεπτα.. Αλλα τωρα υποφερω εδώ και σχεδόν 2 βδομάδες
> από τοτε που αρχισαν οι πανελλήνιες..με αφηνε για καποιες μερες αλλα ξαναερχοταν και ερχεται.. εχω και τωρα..!
> Είναι τοσο περιεργο.. νομιζω μονο οποιος το εχει ζησει μπορει να το καταλαβει.. Ωρες ωρες φοβάμαι τοσο πολύ που
> νομιζω ότι θα τρελαθώ μεχρι και ότι θα πεθανω.. Κινουμαι μηχανικα, δεν ξερω τι κανω, λεω κατι και μετα μπορει να το
> σκέφτομαι.. Καθομαι με τους φιλους μου και κοιταω το πατωμα για να δω αν στέκομαι, αν ζω..!!
> Δεν ξερω ποια είμαι απλα.. Κοιτιέμαι στον καθρεφτη για να το επιβεβαιωσω στον εαυτο μου.. Είναι σαν όλα τα ερεθισματα
> που δεχομαι να είναι ξενα, κυριως από τον εαυτο μου.. Πιστευα ότι μολις τελειωσουν οι πανελλήνιες, επειδή με αγχωσαν πολύ,
> ...


Ιωαννα μου σε καταλαβαινω ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ!!!! Και μένα αυτό είναι που προβληματίζει περισσότερο. Είναι το πιο αθλιο, απαίσιο συναισθημα που εχω αισθανθει ποτε!! Ξέρω ακριβως πως είναι!! Αλλά αυτο συμβαίνει για τον εξής λόγο: όταν αγχωνόμαστε ο οργανισμός αρχίζει και προετοιμάζετε για να αντιμετωπίσει το κίνδυνο (που στην πραγματικότητα δεν υπάρχει). Λόγω του άγχους αρχίζουμε να αναπνεούμε γρηγορότερα από το κανονίκό. Συνέπεια αυτής της υπερπαροχής οξυγόνου όταν δεν ακολουθήσει δράση για την οποία ο οργανισμός ετοιμάστηκε είναι μια ΑΚΙΝΔΥΝΗ μείωση της παροχής αίματος στον εγκεφαλο. Εξού και η αποπραγματοποίηση, η συγχηση, το αίσθημα ότι χάνεις το έδαφος κάτω από τα ποδια σου. Αλλά δεν πρόκειται να πάθεις απολύτως τίποτα!! 
Να ξες όμως ότι καλό θα ήταν να κάνεις μια επίσκεψη σε κάποιον ειδικό. Εγώ αφού ο γιατρός μου εξήγησε τι συμβαίνει από βιολογικής πλευράς όταν αγχωνόμαστε και με διαβεβαίωσε ότι δεν πρόκειται να πάθω τίποτα ( και απλως όταν με πιάνει να χαλαρώνω και να λεω ελα μωρε λιγα λεπτα και θα περασει) πραγματικα καθισηχάστηκα! Αν και μου πήρε μήνες μέχρι να το βγάλω από το μυαλό μου.. Αλλωστε, η ψυχοθεραπεία για να λειτουργησει θέλει καποιο χρόνο! 
Έχεις πάντως την αμέριστη κατανόηση μου μέλος! Είναι όντως χάλια αυτό το συναίσθημα!!

----------

